# [SOLVED] ZTE MF100 USB modem.

## cibonato

Dear users, I've been struggling to make this USB modem to work in my laptop. I remember I could use the very same device a couple of years ago, but as I'm surrounded by computers connected to the Internet and had no problem not using it for a awhile. No problems related to contract and availability of the services is make things not happen. I called support service a couple of minutes ago and I'm sure the data (usernamer, password, apn, etc) is OK.

I tested it in Windows and things was OK; this comment is just for the record. It's a very bad way to say "the modem is working".

So, let me say what I've been doing... 

1) usb_modeswitch is installed and it seems to work properly (I mean, it makes the device work as a USB moden and not as USB storage device). I can say that because I found this lines in /var/log/messages:

```

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.405309] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.405320] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.405329] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.405332] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 8

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.405334] usb 1-1: unregistering device

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.405342] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.0

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.405401] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.1

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.405437] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.2

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.406025] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.3

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.406087] usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Sep 25 04:11:31 lowbat kernel: [ 1985.510076] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Sep 25 04:11:42 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.670610] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep 25 04:11:42 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.670626] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Sep 25 04:11:42 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.670634] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Sep 25 04:11:42 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.774084] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Sep 25 04:11:42 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.825352] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

Sep 25 04:11:42 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.825360] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.876097] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.927351] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.927359] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.991380] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.992309] usb 1-1: udev 9, busnum 1, minor = 8

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.992315] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=19d2, idProduct=2000

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.992318] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.992321] usb 1-1: Product: ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.992324] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ZTE,Incorporated

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.992332] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: P671A2ZTED010000

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.992426] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.992431] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.994757] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.994807] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.994812] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1996.994881] scsi12 : usb-storage 1-1:1.0

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat usb_modeswitch: switching device 19d2:2000 on 001/009

Sep 25 04:11:43 lowbat kernel: [ 1997.538500] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: disconnect by usbfs

Sep 25 04:11:44 lowbat kernel: [ 1998.741929] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep 25 04:11:44 lowbat kernel: [ 1998.741942] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001002 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 CSC

Sep 25 04:11:44 lowbat kernel: [ 1998.741950] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Sep 25 04:11:44 lowbat kernel: [ 1998.741954] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 9

Sep 25 04:11:44 lowbat kernel: [ 1998.741956] usb 1-1: unregistering device

Sep 25 04:11:44 lowbat kernel: [ 1998.741959] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.0

Sep 25 04:11:44 lowbat kernel: [ 1998.742039] usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Sep 25 04:11:44 lowbat kernel: [ 1998.846074] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1998.950075] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 200ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.001352] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.001359] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.052098] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 10 using ehci-pci

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.103352] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: port 1 reset complete, port enabled

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.103360] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.167376] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.168123] usb 1-1: udev 10, busnum 1, minor = 9

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.168126] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=19d2, idProduct=0031

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.168129] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=4

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.168131] usb 1-1: Product: ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.168134] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ZTE,Incorporated

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.168136] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: P671A2ZTED010000

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.168262] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.168267] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.170750] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.170812] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.170855] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.170881] usb-storage 1-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.170886] usb-storage 1-1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.170987] scsi13 : usb-storage 1-1:1.2

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.171079] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat kernel: [ 1999.171141] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

Sep 25 04:11:45 lowbat logger: usb_modeswitch: switched to 19d2:0031 on 001/010

Sep 25 04:11:46 lowbat kernel: [ 2000.173158] scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ZTE      MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Sep 25 04:11:46 lowbat kernel: [ 2000.173373] sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Sep 25 04:11:46 lowbat kernel: [ 2000.176397] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

e

```

This fragment corresponds to the moment before and right after connecting the USB modem. Check the lasta line dated as "Sep 25 04:11:45", it says usb_modeswitch did its job and changed the way the USB stick should operate; it means it stop being a USB storage device and it's now a USB modem. On the other hand, the line following it makes things it is still recognized as a storage device (any suggestion).

2) The next step was use NetworkManager to configure my ADSL connection. My internet provider is listed and my internet plan is there (I'm from Uruguay). So, things should be work fine, but the very frist screen asks me for a device to use for connecting and, as you can imagine, I have none listed. There goes a screeshot to show what's happing.

3) Besides that, nautilus still shows the ZTE USB device as a mass storage device.   :Crying or Very sad:  Of course I need support for this kind of devices as I use my USB flash memory alot.

http://www.fing.edu.uy/~mdasilva/img/Screenshot-Computer.png

http://www.fing.edu.uy/~mdasilva/img/Screenshot-New_Mobile_Broadband_Connection.png

So, any suggestions?

----------

## cibonato

I had some improvements, I guess... Right now I have the device files /dev/ttyUSB0, /dev/ttyUSB1 and /dev/ttyUSB2. But when I try to create a new "Mobile Broadband" connection I have no possibilities to choose the device I want to use. It's the same thing I shown in the screenshots in the last post.

My user is now member of uucp and plugdev groups. I'm using NetworkManager to manager network connections.

I think I'm getting close to some kind of solution.

Cheers.

----------

## cibonato

 *cibonato wrote:*   

> I had some improvements, I guess... Right now I have the device files /dev/ttyUSB0, /dev/ttyUSB1 and /dev/ttyUSB2. But when I try to create a new "Mobile Broadband" connection I have no possibilities to choose the device I want to use. It's the same thing I shown in the screenshots in the last post.
> 
> My user is now member of uucp and plugdev groups. I'm using NetworkManager to manager network connections.
> 
> I think I'm getting close to some kind of solution.
> ...

 

Oh, how could I forget that... I was using kernel 3.8.13 and right now it's 3.10.7. This new version has the correct drivers for ZTE MF110 USB Modem.

Cheers.

----------

## cibonato

Everything working perfectly!

This message is being sent from the very same notebook which the USB modem is connected. Changing the kernel, installing wvdial, compiling NetworkManager using "modemmanager" was enough to make things works.

The last message I sent from my home once I finished make all this arrangements, now I'm at the office and once the modem was connected it asked for the PIN number, I typed it and connection was established correctly.

Topic solved!  :Very Happy: 

----------

